# tire sealant for Tubulars



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone here using any type of sealant in their tubulars?

I have Vittoria Corsa Evo CX's, no removable core so I'm wondering if theres a sealant to use or should I not bother?

The wheels are Bora One's if that matters, or anyone asks


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

I've seen people on other forums using Stan's with pretty good results. 

As a recent convert to tubulars, I'll be watching this thread to see if any body else has some ideas.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

I use Stan's. But also keep in mind I am a new tubular user so my opinion does carry alot of weight. I have only exprienced one flat on tubular and it was a totally blow out. No amount of sealant in the world coulda fix it. Which has effected my complete trust in tubulars. I only ride them in crits now. To afraid of being stranded in the middle of no where.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

Pwnt said:


> I use Stan's. But also keep in mind I am a new tubular user so my opinion does carry alot of weight. I have only exprienced one flat on tubular and it was a totally blow out. No amount of sealant in the world coulda fix it. Which has effected my complete trust in tubulars. I only ride them in crits now. To afraid of being stranded in the middle of no where.


I plan on carrying a folded, glued tire, just in case.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have used Tufo sealant and Vittoria Pit Stop for thorn punctures. The downside of using sealant is that it clogs up the valve core after a while. I had to remove the core to clean it so I could pump up the tire.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

there's been a lot of threads/post to this subject and i've searched high and low to find stuff and a lot of the experienced guys have used surgical/aquarium tubing with an oral syringe with Stan's to push the fluid past the valve with success. Others have gone the direct method with an actual needle syringe and injected it into the tubie and then pumped it up and let the stans do it's magic.

Other creative things have been to take apart a hand pump remove piston from chamber, fill w/ stans, put the piston back in and put the pump on presta and pump into the tubie.

YMMV, i am going to do the surgical tubing and oral syringe to inject into my inner tube on my clincher to test. My Conti Sprinters have a removable core so that's not going to be a problem to add stans to that tubie

@Pwnt: your situation even if you had clinchers wouldnt it have resulted in the same situation? being completely stranded? if you cut a tire on a tubie you pretty much cut the tire on a clincher as well rendering both useless. I plan on folding a pre-glue spare wrapping it and strapping to underside of saddle on rides.


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

yes I've looked high and low too but I want the easiest solution without doing the syringe thing or buying other tubs with removable cores.
Im really looking for a solution like the Vittoria pit stop but with better overall flat qualities, possibly as a preventative flat option. Something like Tufo's extreme with a Vittoria Pit Stop presta applicator.
If such thing even exists


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Is it normal that tubulars slowly lose air over a couple of weeks ?
In case of a flat I have vittorias pit stop with me. You can use it on a regular valves


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

My Conti Sprinter tubulars loose 2-3 pounds per day. The tubulars with latex tubes will loose even more. 

You can use the Vittoria Pit Stop with any valve since you don't take the valve out. However, after you have used the pit stop it may become more difficult to pump up the tire since it may clog the back of the valve core.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks I was a bit worried. 
In reference to the Pit Stop. Would you use it as a precaution or only in case of flat? I also use it on my clinchers and it does get you home provided you get all the goo in


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I guess you can use the Pit Stop as a preventative. Its looks to be just foam, I'm not sure how long it would remain liquid. Seems like it would harden fairly fast.

I had to use my Pit Stop a few weeks back. It got me the 20 miles I needed to get home. The tire was flat the next morning. Make sure you bring CO2 or a pump along with the Pit Stop. The sealant will only fill the tube to about 30psi. The rest of the air, you will have to use a pump.

I run Vittoria Corse CX tubulars and the latex tubes will bleed out 15-20 psi over night.

I've got an 80 mile ride this weekend...not sure whether to put my clinchers back on or just carry two cans of Pit Stop.:idea:

Oh yeah...make sure you let all the remaining air out of the tire and put the valve stem at the 12 o'clock postion before injecting the Pit Stop. If you don't...you may end up with more foam on your hands than inside the tube.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info 
Yes I know , I always have a full-size pump with me.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

If I put in Stans as a preventative measure, it says it only lasts for a few months. What do you do after a few months?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

add more...


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

I find when I get flats (rarely), I usually get rather significant holes, the type the lighter-weight stuff won't seal too well, especially at the pressures I tend to run (120 psi). I've had good luck with the Tufo extreme sealant, though. Haven't tried Pit Stop & the other brands.

I also ride Tufos pretty much exclusively. The removable cores make injecting the sealant a snap. The only drawback with Tufos (and some other tires) is that the inner-tube is bonded to the casing, which itself is one-piece, making it extremely difficult - nigh impossible - to repair the way we used to repair tubulars back when they were still called sew-ups.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> Is it normal that tubulars slowly lose air over a couple of weeks ?


If the tube is in latex yes. Same thing happen if you use a latex inner tube with a clincher.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

PsychoMike said:


> Anyone here using any type of sealant in their tubulars?
> 
> I have Vittoria Corsa Evo CX's, no removable core so I'm wondering if theres a sealant to use or should I not bother?
> 
> The wheels are Bora One's if that matters, or anyone asks


No removable valve core but you can unscrew the entire valve stem from the tire. You would just have to add the sealant before mounting the tire.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

foofighter said:


> add more...


I assumed that the 'goo' would harden in the tires. Does it just evaporate?


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

PsychoMike said:


> Anyone here using any type of sealant in their tubulars?
> 
> I have Vittoria Corsa Evo CX's, no removable core so I'm wondering if theres a sealant to use or should I not bother?
> 
> The wheels are Bora One's if that matters, or anyone asks


The vittoria cx's have a removable valve. The whole aluminum shaft that includes the valve is removable from the base so you can fit longer versions made for deep section rims. You should then be able to get the sealant into the tube using the shringe type dealy. I just carry pit stop and and extra tire in case that doesn't work


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

You'd have to put the sealant in before gluing the tire on. Its just a nub that the valve stem screws onto. Once glued on...it'd be extremely difficult to put fluid in...especially if you have deep wheels.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

iherald said:


> I assumed that the 'goo' would harden in the tires. Does it just evaporate?


from my experience with stans w/ mtn bike tires, it leaves a whitish residue inside not necessarily gooey


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

foofighter said:


> from my experience with stans w/ mtn bike tires, it leaves a whitish residue inside not necessarily gooey


I just cut open an old Tufo the other day and that's exactly what I found (after having used the Tufo sealant): a thinnish residue the color & consistency of slightly gooey mozzarella.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Had a full blown puncture in my tubular today, but the Stan's I injected a few days ago sealed the hole. I heard a hiss and saw sealant spraying out of the tire. I kept riding...and within a few seconds the Stan's started working. There was less and less fluid coming out to where the puncture was completely sealed. I lost about 20 psi before the hole sealed. I aired the tire back up to 115 and so far the air is still holding.

Here is the cut,


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

NICE that's what i'm talking about, how much did you add in there? i think i put close to 2oz in mine


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

foofighter said:


> NICE that's what i'm talking about, how much did you add in there? i think i put close to 2oz in mine



I agree!!! I was gonna use 2-3 oz. in mine, that pic makes a lot less worried about riding my tub's!!!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I think I used about 1oz (30cc),

IMO...2oz may be too much. Might be fine for a MTB tire. 2oz is a full small bottle of Stan's.

I'm positive that the Stan's would have fixed the puncture that the Pit Stop failed to seal.


----------



## Thrawn (Feb 3, 2010)

Stan's for the win?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

So far...checked this morning...tire is still holding air.


----------

